# Kennel Toys



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

Just wondering what types of toys everybody gives there dogs so they have something to play with while in the kennel?

Our dog is in the kennel all day while we are at work so I would like to find some things for her to play with so she doesn't get too bored but want to make sure they are safe too.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Bad Idea there aren't any safe ones, I wouldn't do it.

Give a dog time and if it wants to its going to get it apart and then swallow a piece if it doesn't pass its an expensive surgery or a dead dog


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I feel the same way. I want my dogs to learn relax while in there crates or kennel so I do not give them anything to play with. Not to mention the potential danger. When a dogs owner is out of site he will more than Likely sleep the enitre time you are gone anyway.

It was tough for me to get over the guilt of leaving the dogs in a kennel for any extender period of time. As long as you allow the dog plenty of exercise before and after putting him in the kennel he will be fine.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I heard those kong toys are pretty good and dont break. I dont have right now but am planning on getting one. I leave a couple of frisbees and tennis balls in the kennel and she does not destroy them but i am not sure she plays with them much.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

What Bobm said or just a large NATURAL bone.


----------



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree one has to be careful but I thought there had to be SOMETHING out there that fit the bill.

I know that a big, natural bone is best but the last time my wife asked the local butcher shop they said they are no longer doing that.

What about the rope bones?


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

I prefer cow hooves over natural bones. You should be able to get them at any pet store, and they will naturally clean a dogs teeth as well as giving them something to chew on.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

When a dog is left alone in a kennel, they do not need any toys, to much of a choking hazard. They will sleep 99% of the time. Are most of you talking about the outside fenced in kennels or the carrier/house kennels? IMO, a dog should associate the carrier/house kennels as a quite time, not some place to play.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Kong toys are the best. While I am sure somebody out there has a lab x t-rex that might chew one into pieces, I have never seen one destroyed by my dogs or anyone elses. Both of my dogs can make short work of a rawhide bone, but they have three different Kong toys that they have at their disposal at all times for three years now and they are still in good condition. If you are going to give your dog a storebought toy, Kong products get my vote. Burl


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

:withstupid: 
yep, even my alligator jaw Springer can't destroy those. She likes it when you put peanut butter in them.


----------

